# Another Bilberry engine bay clean



## YODI

Hi guys,

I know it's not up to the standard of work here but for less than an hours work, I think its good.

And yes, Since I made a mistake last year and used Bilberry to do my engine bay, I've purposely used it ever since.

So, Bilberry, aggetate it, jet off, compressed air it dry, cloth dry then Aerospace 303 only allowed to set for an hour as I was in a rush, usually I leave it for 5 - 8 hours.

So here's the outcome of an hours work.

PS. E36 328i sport

Yodi

*BEFORE:*









*DURING:*









*AFTER:*


----------



## wadoryu

nice i may have to try this


----------



## YODI

Give it a go and let me know what you think, here's another one of my E36's from earlier in the year.

Before and after again, this was a better job as I spent longer aggetating it all and left the 303 to do its job, and just wiped it down after 5/6 hours.


----------



## Gaz_jones

I didn't even realise you were meant to wipe 303 off! (Noob haha)


----------



## YODI

If I remember right, it says spray and just leave it, but then wipe it off with a clean cloth after 5/6 hours..

I dont have the bottle with me but I'll look tomorrow. Eitehr way wiping it doesn't harm, and it does get rid of the odd streak too.


----------



## Gaz_jones

I think I'll be buffing it out from now on mate. Your engine looks so clean for an hours work! Did you cover any electircs or just let it rip?

I've given mine a go over with the pressure washer before, but always wondered if I should cover electrics, or just be careful where I aim the PW.


----------



## YODI

to be honest, I didnt cover anything however I did use a compressor to dry the engine bay off and all the electrical connectors. Lots of it is covered anyway.


----------



## Gaz_jones

Cheers mate  Going to crack the Bilberry out this weekend I think


----------



## YODI

do it, and pm me a link to your post


----------



## JCW85

I'm not really sure of the ramnifications but boy does your method work - what concentrate do you use?

Now you another person I've read that leaves their 303 on for a while. After you spray it on doesn't it just stay in one area and drip everywhere or do you hold it far enough back and go for a fine mist spray?

Chris


----------



## YODI

Hi Chris, 4:1 mate.

I leave it on yes, I spray it on as a light mist but cover everything, some does drip off but it all absorbs within the time I leave it on, the wiping off just gets rid of the streaks mainly


----------



## Jam

Thats where Satin Prot is a pain in the hoop because you have to applicate it, as it goes very patch if you spray it!

Good Work mate


----------



## luke2402

good job mate, nice colour blue to. :thumb:


----------



## YODI

Hi guys thanks for the comments, the car has since moved on from my ownership but the buyer did comment how mint the bay was


----------



## Eddy

Thats a massive improvement, love it.


----------



## YODI

I had 2 PM's from guys off here telling me they tried it after I posted it up and they said it worked a treat...

I do it to all the engine bays I tody up now, so quick yet so effective


----------



## [email protected]

You could equally run the engine for 5/10mins to dry the engine bay as well ??


----------



## YODI

I have the engine running while I do it, I help dry them out with compressed air and a blower and shut down after that


----------



## peanut1

Ill have to try the old bilberry. Use Daisy 10:1 and that does the job so far!

Before










after


----------



## YODI

Those results look great aswell mate, for the ease of doing it there should be more clean engine bays in the world 

Oh, a mate jetwashed his engine bay with his K&N cone filter not covered lol, needed a new AFM so remember guys cover your filters


----------



## peanut1

and always have the engine running too!!!!


----------



## YODI

good thin about the engine running is that when it gets into the alternator for example, it will just dry it straight back off and not let it sit in there and do any damage but yep you're right, keep it running..


----------



## cherokee1111

YODI said:


> Oh, a mate jetwashed his engine bay with his K&N cone filter not covered lol, needed a new AFM so remember guys cover your filters


will be trying this weekend, whats the K&N cone filter? where is it? how best to cover it?

P.S Lovely clean Bay


----------



## The Sheriff

Great work Yodi, will be trying this the coming weekend on my e36, will be made up if i get similar results.

That 303 is great i:thumb:sn't it!


----------



## YODI

Cherokee, its a cone type air filter, if you have one cover it with a carrier bag although you have to realise the engine cant be running if you do this..
Ps why is that your username??

Sheriff, yeh mate 303 is great but I leave mine in for 4+ hours then wipe it down after, I only apply it to a slightly warm engine though I wouldn't put it on after the engines been running for ages.


----------



## Sonic

Nice, what a before/after difference!


----------



## cherokee1111

YODI said:


> Ps why is that your username??


sorry, don't follow?


----------



## YODI

Thanks Sonic...

Why did you use Cherokee as your username, or is it just random?


----------



## dohc-vtec

I don't like 303 aerospace hardly at all anymore, it is expensive as hell and as soon as water hits it, it is about as durable as a chocolate firepit.


----------



## Kosmo

A bit of a newbie question, but what is Bilberry ?

Results look great....


----------



## YODI

Kosmo said:


> A bit of a newbie question, but what is Bilberry ?
> 
> Results look great....


It's a ph neutral alloy wheel cleaner


----------



## Demetrios72

What a lovely finish!!!

I am using the AG vinal and rubber care to finish off. Do I need to keep that on for 5-6 hours before wiping off?

Any tips for a E46 engine???


----------



## D.K

I use AG vinyl and rubber care on mine, I tend to use wipe off excess (i.e runs) and then leave the rest to soak in.


----------



## -Kev-

YODI said:


> It's a ph neutral alloy wheel cleaner


incorrect im afraid, its alkaline


----------



## kimandsally

What is 303 I cannot find anything using the search?


----------



## EcosseGP

Can you tell me what Bilberry's full title is you're using .. and of course the best place to look for it .. I'm going to give mine a go with results like that .. Thanks


----------



## Martin C.

kimandsally said:


> What is 303 I cannot find anything using the search?


Here you go: http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/303-aerospace-protectant.html

You'll find all your answers in the description under the pic...


----------



## -Kev-

EcosseGP said:


> Can you tell me what Bilberry's full title is you're using .. and of course the best place to look for it .. I'm going to give mine a go with results like that .. Thanks


several traders on here sell bilberry - its not bad but ive used better wheel cleaners..


----------



## mikey b

Bilberry as in the wheel cleaner? I have some of that. My engine isn't oily,just grubby and was wondering what to clean it with, especially my white powder-coated rocker cover.


----------



## mikey b

Was then going to wax the rocker cover with AG Extragloss, and use AG on the silicone hoses and any plastic parts.


----------



## mikey b

So do people advise using AG Vinyl and Rubber Care on everything under the bonnet? Even painted/powdercoated parts?


----------



## mikey b

Anyone?


----------



## wadoryu

mikey b said:


> So do people advise using AG Vinyl and Rubber Care on everything under the bonnet? Even painted/powdercoated parts?


i'v done it and can't see it doing no harm. personally fk1000p on painted parts


----------

